# TSM Pet Supplies



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone used TSM for frozen rats/mice and if so what did you think.


Welcome to TSM Pet Supplies

Thanks


----------



## Shell55 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've used tsm for months good price and quality
quality, won't use anyone else 
There also very helpful over phone


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

deefa139 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone used TSM for frozen rats/mice and if so what did you think.
> 
> ...


Great service, great people:2thumb:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

rockkeyjohnson said:


> I’m new to this forum community. I exactly don’t know what TSM is?


They are a supplier of frozen reptile foods and equipment


----------



## Redshift Spec (Jan 25, 2012)

I've used them for ages. Good sized food, great service.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I`ve also used them for at least 4 yrs now and can only find good things to say about them, like said above great people and Simon will always ring you back to help with any queries. They also have a pet shop business so useful if you also have other critters. :2thumb::no1:


----------

